# [solved] qmmp crash

## Linubie

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem wenn ich mit qmmp über das Internet Radio hören möchte, das das Programm crashed.

Hab's mal aus der Konsole gestartet und den Link http://mp3-live.swr3.de/swr3_m.m3u in qmmp ausgeführt:

qmmp

QMMPStarter: removed invalid socket file

Output: plugin loaded - libalsa.so

Output: plugin loaded - libjack.so

Output: plugin loaded - libnull.so

Output: plugin loaded - liboss.so

OutputALSA: setupMixer()

OutputALSA: setupMixer() success

General: plugin loaded - libconverter.so

General: plugin loaded - libcovermanager.so

General: plugin loaded - libfileops.so

General: plugin loaded - libhotkey.so

General: plugin loaded - libkdenotify.so

General: plugin loaded - liblyrics.so

General: plugin loaded - libnotifier.so

General: plugin loaded - libstatusicon.so

General: plugin loaded - libstreambrowser.so

General: plugin loaded - libudisks.so

UiLoader: plugin loaded - libskinned.so

MainWindow: detected wm: KWin

Skin: using /home/darfwas/.qmmp/cache/skin

Skin: cannot find region.txt. Transparency disabled

Visual: plugin loaded - libanalyzer.so

Visual: plugin loaded - libprojectm.so

WindowSystem: setting sticky state of window 0x4e0003c to false.

OutputALSA: setupMixer()

OutputALSA: setupMixer() success

OutputALSA: setupMixer()

OutputALSA: setupMixer() success

InputSource: plugin loaded - libhttp.so

InputSource: plugin loaded - libmms.so

InputSource: using http transport

qmmp: /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/enca-1.13-r2/work/enca-1.13/lib/guess.c:1176: enca_set_threshold: Assertion `analyser != ((void *)0)' failed.

Abgebrochen

enca habe ich auch bereits neu kompiliert, hat allerdings nicht geholfen und revdep-rebuild hat auch nix zu tun.

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Danke

----------

## disi

Warum sucht der beim Starten in /var/tmp/portage rum? Das schon seltsam...

Versuch mal:

dev-util/fix-la-relink-command

//edit: oder auch dieser:

dev-util/lafilefixer

----------

## franzf

Der sucht da nicht rum, das Binary weiß nur, dass dort kompiliert wurde - hat sich den Pfad zur Source-Datei (+Stelle) gemerkt, an der die assertion geflogen ist.

Hast du nach enca-rebuild auch qmmp neu gebaut? Hast du überhaupt qmmp mit USE="enca" gebaut?

Die version von qmmp + alle dessen USE-Flags wären auch interessant.

----------

## Linubie

ja ich habe qmmp nach enca nochmal neu kompiliert mit folgenden USE Flags:

media-sound/qmmp-0.6.1  USE="aac alsa cdda cover dbus enca ffmpeg flac jack kde ladspa libsamplerate lyrics mad midi mms modplug mplayer musepack notifier oss projectm sndfile tray udev vorbis wavpack -bs2b -crossfade -game -mpris -pulseaudio -scrobbler -stereo" 

Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher wozu enca gut ist, sollte ich es nicht unbedingt benötigen kann ich das USE Flag auch entfernen.

----------

## franzf

qmmp-0.6.1 mit USE="enca" installiert, und es crasht auch.

Backtrace:

```
(gdb) bt

#0  0x00007ffff5ba9ae5 in __GI_raise (sig=6) at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/raise.c:64

#1  0x00007ffff5baaf5b in __GI_abort () at abort.c:93

#2  0x00007ffff5ba298e in __assert_fail_base (fmt=<optimized out>, assertion=0x7fffe731157a "analyser != ((void *)0)", file=0x7fffe7312b60 "/var/tmp/paludis/app-i18n-enca-1.13-r2/work/enca-1.13/lib/guess.c", line=<optimized out>, 

    function=<optimized out>) at assert.c:96

#3  0x00007ffff5ba2a32 in __GI___assert_fail (assertion=0x7fffe731157a "analyser != ((void *)0)", file=0x7fffe7312b60 "/var/tmp/paludis/app-i18n-enca-1.13-r2/work/enca-1.13/lib/guess.c", line=1176, function=0x7fffe7313060 "enca_set_threshold")

    at assert.c:105

#4  0x00007fffe730df00 in enca_set_threshold () from /usr/lib64/libenca.so.0

#5  0x00007fffe77c41d9 in HttpStreamReader::HttpStreamReader (this=0x8ddbd0, url=..., parent=<optimized out>) at /var/tmp/paludis/media-sound-qmmp-0.6.1/work/qmmp-0.6.1/src/plugins/Transports/http/httpstreamreader.cpp:132

#6  0x00007fffe77c8837 in HTTPInputSource::HTTPInputSource (this=0x8d6ff0, url="http://swr-mp3-m-swr3.akacast.akamaistream.net/7/720/137136/v1/gnl.akacast.akamaistream.net/swr-mp3-m-swr3", parent=<optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/paludis/media-sound-qmmp-0.6.1/work/qmmp-0.6.1/src/plugins/Transports/http/httpinputsource.cpp:26

#7  0x00007fffe77c7b24 in HTTPInputFactory::create (this=<optimized out>, url="http://swr-mp3-m-swr3.akacast.akamaistream.net/7/720/137136/v1/gnl.akacast.akamaistream.net/swr-mp3-m-swr3", parent=0x786fc0)

    at /var/tmp/paludis/media-sound-qmmp-0.6.1/work/qmmp-0.6.1/src/plugins/Transports/http/httpinputfactory.cpp:43

#8  0x00007ffff6700d41 in InputSource::create (url="http://swr-mp3-m-swr3.akacast.akamaistream.net/7/720/137136/v1/gnl.akacast.akamaistream.net/swr-mp3-m-swr3", parent=0x786fc0)

    at /var/tmp/paludis/media-sound-qmmp-0.6.1/work/qmmp-0.6.1/src/qmmp/inputsource.cpp:115

#9  0x00007ffff66f3ea9 in SoundCore::play (this=0x786fc0, source="http://swr-mp3-m-swr3.akacast.akamaistream.net/7/720/137136/v1/gnl.akacast.akamaistream.net/swr-mp3-m-swr3", queue=<optimized out>, offset=-1)

    at /var/tmp/paludis/media-sound-qmmp-0.6.1/work/qmmp-0.6.1/src/qmmp/soundcore.cpp:77

#10 0x00007ffff644ed01 in MediaPlayer::play (this=0x786a00, offset=-1) at /var/tmp/paludis/media-sound-qmmp-0.6.1/work/qmmp-0.6.1/src/qmmpui/mediaplayer.cpp:103

#11 0x00007ffff6ab39f9 in QMetaObject::activate (sender=0x887a60, m=<optimized out>, local_signal_index=<optimized out>, argv=0x0) at kernel/qobject.cpp:3547

#12 0x00007fffeb311744 in ListWidget::mouseDoubleClickEvent (this=0x887a60, e=<optimized out>) at /var/tmp/paludis/media-sound-qmmp-0.6.1/work/qmmp-0.6.1/src/plugins/Ui/skinned/listwidget.cpp:202

#13 0x00007ffff73633b3 in QWidget::event (this=0x887a60, event=0x7fffffffb630) at kernel/qwidget.cpp:8375

#14 0x00007ffff7310bc4 in notify_helper (e=0x7fffffffb630, receiver=0x887a60, this=0x627330) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:4551

#15 QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper (this=0x627330, receiver=0x887a60, e=0x7fffffffb630) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:4523

#16 0x00007ffff7316c99 in QApplication::notify (this=<optimized out>, receiver=0x887a60, e=0x7fffffffb630) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:4094

#17 0x00007ffff6aa004c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal (this=0x7fffffffc180, receiver=0x887a60, event=0x7fffffffb630) at kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp:915

#18 0x00007ffff7311b82 in sendEvent (event=<optimized out>, receiver=<optimized out>) at ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/kernel/qcoreapplication.h:231

#19 QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent (receiver=0x887a60, event=0x7fffffffb630, alienWidget=0x887a60, nativeWidget=0x88a4b0, buttonDown=0x887a60, lastMouseReceiver=..., spontaneous=true) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3162

#20 0x00007ffff738c4c8 in QETWidget::translateMouseEvent (this=0x88a4b0, event=<optimized out>) at kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp:4502

#21 0x00007ffff738b2da in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent (this=0x7fffffffc180, event=0x7fffffffbd50) at kernel/qapplication_x11.cpp:3625

#22 0x00007ffff73b27aa in x11EventSourceDispatch (s=0x62ae70, callback=0, user_data=0x0) at kernel/qguieventdispatcher_glib.cpp:146

#23 0x00007ffff589d0f3 in g_main_dispatch (context=0x629b00) at gmain.c:2539

#24 g_main_context_dispatch (context=0x629b00) at gmain.c:3075

#25 0x00007ffff589d440 in g_main_context_iterate (dispatch=1, block=<optimized out>, context=0x629b00, self=<optimized out>) at gmain.c:3146

#26 g_main_context_iterate (context=0x629b00, block=<optimized out>, dispatch=1, self=<optimized out>) at gmain.c:3083

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

#27 0x00007ffff589d504 in g_main_context_iteration (context=0x629b00, may_block=1) at gmain.c:3207

#28 0x00007ffff6ace4af in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x628750, flags=...) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:424

#29 0x00007ffff73b244e in QGuiEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=<optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qguieventdispatcher_glib.cpp:204

#30 0x00007ffff6a9ebb2 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#31 0x00007ffff6a9ee07 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7fffffffc0e0, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:204

#32 0x00007ffff6aa3af5 in QCoreApplication::exec () at kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp:1187

#33 0x0000000000407550 in main (argc=1, argv=0x7fffffffc3b8) at /var/tmp/paludis/media-sound-qmmp-0.6.1/work/qmmp-0.6.1/src/app/main.cpp:59
```

Scheint also ein generelles Problem zu sein und ist sicher einen Bugreport wert.

enca ausmachen sollte helfen, ob du das willst ist eine andere Sache  :Wink: 

```
ENCA detects the character coding of a file and converts it if desired
```

----------

## Linubie

Erledigt:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428364

----------

